# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  Mì bò nè!

## kotile91

_Món mì ngon cho gia đình_ này thật sự rất thú vị! Có bông cải xanh, ớt chuông, đậu Hà Lan, những sợi mì mảnh mai và cả thịt bò nữa.

_Thời gian chuẩn bị: 10 phút_
_Thời gian chế biến: 30 phút_
_Dành cho 4 người ăn_
*Nguyên liệu:*
- 400 gam thịt thăn
- 2 muỗng canh dầu ô-liu chia làm hai phần
- bông cải xanh cắt miếng vừa ăn
- ớt chuông cắt lát
- đậu Hà Lan
- muối, tiêu
- mì sợi
- vừng (mè)

Nước sốt
- ½ cốc tương vừng
- 3 muỗng canh nước tương
- 4 muỗng canh nước cam tươi ép
- 1 trái chanh
- 2 muỗng canh đường
- 2 muỗng cà-phê nước mắm
- 4 muỗng canh giấm gạo
- 3 muỗng canh dầu vừng nướng
- 2 muỗng cà-phê vỏ cam
- 2 muỗng cà-phê gừng băm nhỏ
½ muỗng cà-phê tiêu

*Thực hiện:*
1. Mở lò ở nhiệt độ 220°C
2. Lăn đều bông cải xanh và ớt chuông với một muỗng dầu vừng, rắc muối và tiêu lên rồi đặt lên vỉ nướng. Nướng trong vòng 10-15 phút cho đến khi bắt đầu ngả màu nâu. Lấy chúng ra khỏi lò và đảo đều. Cho đậu Hà Lan vào rồi nướng thêm 5 phút nữa.
3. Làm nóng vỉ nướng hoặc chảo nhỏ. Tẩm đều thịt bò với một muỗng canh dầu ô-liu, muối và tiêu trên cả hai mặt rồi nướng hoặc chiên cho đến khi đạt độ chín mong muốn.
3. Luộc mì theo hướng dẫn sử dụng trên gói mì
4. Trộn tương vừng, nước tương, nước cam, nước chanh, đường, nước mắm, giấm gạo, dầu vừng, vỏ cam, gừng, và tiêu trong một cái chén hoặc tô nhỏ. Đánh đều hỗn hợp lên.
5. Cắt thịt bò thành từng miếng nhỏ. Trộn mì với lượng nước sốt vừa ăn vào trong một cái tô.
6. Chia mì ra thành từng phần cho mỗi người ăn, sau đó cho rau củ lên trên. Xếp thịt bò lên trên cùng. Cho thêm nước sốt nếu muốn.
7. Thưởng thức _món ngon cùng gia đình_!,dùng với nước ngọt hoặc tăng cảm giác ngon miệng..


* Nếu muốn _món ngon cho gia đình_ này trở thành món chay, bạn có thể thay thịt bò bằng nấm hoặc là cho nhiều rau củ hơn.

----------


## thientai206

nhìn hấp dẫn quá

----------


## dung89

Một tô mì này phải cho mấy người ăn

----------

